# What do you tell your wife when....



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

*What do you tell your wife when you come home with an expensive coral?*

-Honey it was only (%50 of total cost)!!!!

-I was just looking and the guy gave it to me.. FOR FREE!!!! This is the greatest hobby ever!
<proceed to destroy all evidence of the bill>

<place coral in tank and say nothing until she notices it>
-WOW, that much have hitch-hicked on the rock!!! Crazy for a 5" coral to hide so well in there


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bring home something that she likes too? like diamond ...


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

*What do you tell your wife when you come home with an expensive coral?*

-It came from China. I don't know how they manage to make things so cheap.

*bring home something that she likes too? like diamond ... *
<Better yet, find a way to put something for her in(near/under/over..) the coral and she probably won't even notice the coral>


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

If i bought jewerly everytime i bought a coral I would have to switch to a 1 gallon betta tank... as funds would run out very quick


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Hahaha lol

well no wife here yet, but I gotta deal with my GF who is concerned about me wasting all my money on corals and seahorses and ... lol (I know GF vs Wife is not a fair comparison) but I just make up a story how this coral was doing very bad in the stores aquariums, about to die, and the guy didnt care for it, so I bought it to save the little thing and .... Boohahah, I become a hero then  
lol

OR that, some guy with a not yet cycled aquarium wanted to buy it, so I stepped in and took it first to give the coral a chance at living ... LOL 

it was all working excellent, till she came over one day, holding about 6 Jack Russel puppies saying these poor puppies have nowhere to stay and I took them and brought it for u cause I knew u wont decline a bunch of homeless puppies :S FAIL haha


good weekend everyone.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Kweli said:


> If i bought jewerly everytime i bought a coral I would have to switch to a 1 gallon betta tank... as funds would run out very quick


whos says this hobby doesn't cost alot? heh


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nothing?

You just have to get to a point where your tank is so full, new pieces can't be noticed 

With my gf, she notices most things, but whenever I get a new coral, it's not complained about. Most of the time I just show her how nice it looks, or how much I like it and move on. No mention of price (what??? $330 for 3 little rocks???)


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

"Hey Honey, this is the new mistress that is going to live with us"


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I tell my wife:

"There are worse things that I can spend it on but at least I get enjoyment out of it and be at home with the love of my life."

That line works everytime for me so feel free to use it


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Why not just tell her the TRUTH!?

Is the wife into aquariums or into the salt side of things? If she is into saltie tanks then take her with you when you're going out to buy the corals. I mean you're married. It's a shared thing now. Now if you had your own bank account (as does she) and you drawed the funds out of the -joint- account then yah I can see some dagger eyes happening.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure most wives/significant others/non-reefing folk would cringe when they heard how much such and such fish/coral/equipment/system costs.

My gf doesn't usually ask how much things are - she just enjoys them (and even encouraged me to go with a bigger tank ).


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Divorce is the answer and then the single life.. Been there done that. I like the single life and kind of like doing anything I please. I answer to no one.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont think i have that problem, as long as i dont do it every week which it was happening before . Plus i dont think she would notice if i have a new coral.
I usually tell her if i buy a coral, i dont think she has a problem with that or care..lol... 
She encourage me to go bigger too...
I would recomend to get flowers it always works, but give her the flowers first and then show her the coral


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Its the same with shoes... i stopped asking her how much she paid for them


----------



## ChefMark (Oct 23, 2010)

Kweli said:


> *What do you tell your wife when you come home with an expensive coral?*
> 
> -Honey it was only (%50 of total cost)!!!!
> 
> ...


Ive done all three. I find 2 and 3 work best. 3 Is the best for small frags 
LoL


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

My spouse doesn't miss anything. If a coral isn't as open as it was the day before, she notices. One spot on a fish and she notices. She notices EVeRYTHING! And there's no trying to fool her about cost or that it wasn't there or any other lame excuses. She has been pretty good, but I don't blame her for wanting me to stop spending. i have blown the proverbial wad on this tank 

The good part is, she is great to shop for corals with, because she sees all the nice, interesting ones that I miss in my excitement trying to see everything that's new. Also, she notices when something is not right and I can take care of it right away. Stops losses or damaged livestock.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm honest with my partner. lol j/k i tell her to 'shut up n' git back in yer cage!'...

j/k  I am not married, and my gf loves the tank, plus i buy a new piece maybe twice a year? my tank is well established and mostly full.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ppfftt... I wouldn't be so hard on everyone. I am not even allowed to bring in a bare tank anymore. If I even mention the idea of a new fish my fiance cringes.. lol


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

acropora1981 said:


> I'm honest with my partner. lol j/k i tell her to 'shut up n' git back in yer cage!'...
> .


Come on! That's no way to treat your sister!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Truth hurts!

Sometimes a lie is inevitable, if you want to avoid a long harsh lecture.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Took the mighty Aphrodite to SeaUMarine yesterday. Now I know what SHE likes, so I come home with the right fish and corals in the future. When she asked the prices, I just said, "don't worry, everything here eventually comes on sale..." Then when I come home with stuff she won't ask how much it was, because she likes how it looks. (Usually she's just said, "I don't want to know how much that cost, do I?"

I've noticed that I never get asked how much I spent on flowers for her...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

50seven said:


> Took the mighty Aphrodite to SeaUMarine yesterday. Now I know what SHE likes, so I come home with the right fish and corals in the future. When she asked the prices, I just said, "don't worry, everything here eventually comes on sale..." Then when I come home with stuff she won't ask how much it was, because she likes how it looks. (Usually she's just said, "I don't want to know how much that cost, do I?"
> 
> I've noticed that I never get asked how much I spent on flowers for her...


Just shift the decimal place to the left for one digit and everyone will be happy



It cost $13.0


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I keep hearing the crack of a whip in my head ever time I read one of these posts


----------



## Jynx (Oct 26, 2010)

As long as it's not money that is being saved, towards rent, etc...

I don't care what my significant other spends his money on, granted his isn't usually on the pets... It's on videogames.

Now, when I bring home multiple new snakes and tanks from the upcoming reptile expo...
I better not hear anything either. 

I would bring her home something though too, even a little fish she could call her own (works for both of you!)
Jewlery is always nie though...


----------

